# Important Public Announcement



## Scott

As AKFF continues to grow, from time to time it becomes necessary to remind members of acceptable standards of behaviour. I would like to draw everyone's attention back to our *ACCEPTABLE USE POLICY.* viewtopic.php?f=37&t=26458

Recently a couple of threads have started out as interesting debate, and degenerated into personal slinging matches and worse. Some of what has been seen the moderation and admin team considers a low point in the history of AKFF. Unfortunately it has become necessary to take action against several members.

This has highlighted to the Mod Team that the days when we were a small group of like minded people have gone. As our numbers have grown, we now have members of varying ages, nationalities, political affiliations, and education levels. With these different backgrounds come different approaches to discussion and debate.

So with this growth it has been decided that a ZERO Tolerance Policy has to be taken to any forum activity that could be considered to be:

# Racist or racially demeaning comments 
# Sexually degrading comments
# Threatening behaviour - blatant or implied. 
# Aggressive personal attacks on others

This policy will apply to any AKFF communication - either on the message boards, via PM, or communication outside of AKFF.

It has also been decided that the use of foul language (in the context of threatening others) - even if concealed by symbols or numbers - will not be tolerated.

Now we do understand that this may take a little getting used to, so we will be PMing members for any accidental or unintended breaches. However any blatant breaches will either result in an immediate suspension, or permanent banning.

Please note that NO correspondence will be entered into regarding any action taken against members as a result of this policy.

We regret having to take this action and put this policy in place, but see it as being essential for AKFF to continue in the spirit which we intend.


----------



## Davey G

Just a reminder that ALL members of AKFF are bound by our site policy.

A month ago we advised all members that UNACCEPTABLE behaviour would not be tolerated. And yet we again find ourselves in the midst of more personal attacks in one of the current threads, less than a month after the above reminder.

A FINAL reminder that YOU are responsible for YOUR actions on this site. Please read the above conditions again carefully as any members who refuse or fail to comply with these T&C will have their accounts permanently deleted, without warning.


----------

